# Anything going on in Denmark?



## TotallyJW (Mar 7, 2014)

I mean it's a pretty small country, and I'm not even sure if there are any other danes on this site, but here's hoping..


----------



## Blueshine (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh, but there are :b. You'll find a few fellow danes roaming about in here from time to time, me included ;D


----------

